# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Best Anti-AFK Bot/Macro?

## blackhazard

Not really looking for anything fancy, just plan on camping some rares and need to stay logged in while I wait for NPCScan to go off.

Are:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...owscanner.html

Or,

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...respotter.html

Any good right now?

I see a lot of people complaining about RareSpotter not being updated, but what about WoWScanner? Or is there an easier/better alternative?

----------


## Jaladhjin

This has anti afk :-) http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...shing-bot.html

----------


## blackhazard

Thanks! I'll be sure to try it out  :Smile:

----------


## MRdej

> Not really looking for anything fancy, just plan on camping some rares and need to stay logged in while I wait for NPCScan to go off.
> 
> Are:
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...owscanner.html
> 
> Or,
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...respotter.html
> ...


This one is the best afk bot alternative, because no need of installing software on your pc: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-AWaYnvFW0

----------

